# Two New Hoosier Great Western Bikes



## decotriumph (Sep 5, 2019)

This has been a good week! I picked up this 1921-ish Reading Standard from Crown King in Indianapolis last Sunday morning...






and then I got this 1915 or so curly frame Crown locally from Smoopy. I've been after the Crown for 6 or 7 years and it finally came available.



The Reading Standard seems to be all correct except the saddle. The Crown has the wrong handlebar & stem but the rest seems to be right and original. It even has traces of the original paint on the rims.


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 5, 2019)

Great looking bikes 
These frames were ahead of their times !
Cool finds 

Mark


----------



## oldspoke (Sep 5, 2019)

Two great bikes.
The Crown is really unusual.
Thanks for showing these.
Congratz !

Glenn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 5, 2019)

The curly frame has a 1913 design patent, (although drawn with a taller than 4" head tube); number 44,249 with 3 truss pieces and 4 curls.



EJ Lonn sure was busy drawing curves in 1913.  Do the 2 serial numbers confirm that GWM’s system has yet to be deciphered?
Do the few curly-frame examples usually sport a "*Crown*" head badge?


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 6, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The curly frame has a 1913 design patent, (although drawn with a taller than 4" head tube); number 44,249 with 3 truss pieces and 4 curls.
> View attachment 1058819
> EJ Lonn sure was busy drawing curves in 1913.  Do the 2 serial numbers confirm that GWM’s system has yet to be deciphered?
> Do the few curly-frame examples usually sport a "*Crown*" head badge?





Excellent reference


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats!  Both are fantastic.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 6, 2019)

Wow!
Amazing bikes.
The Crown frame reminds me of a leaded/stained glass window.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 6, 2019)

I would be pleased with either wheel in my stable. Congrats!!


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 6, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The curly frame has a 1913 design patent, (although drawn with a taller than 4" head tube); number 44,249 with 3 truss pieces and 4 curls.
> 
> EJ Lonn sure was busy drawing curves in 1913.  Do the 2 serial numbers confirm that GWM’s system has yet to be deciphered?
> Do the few curly-frame examples usually sport a "*Crown*" head badge?




"Crown King" told me that GWM used this frame design from 1913 through 1916 only. I have not seen or heard of their being used on any brand but Crown but I am certainly not an authority. Thanks for that patent drawing!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2019)

I saw that Reading sitting on eBay for a bit...teasing me. If it had been a larger frame, I woulda jumped on it. That Crown is unreal. I've seen a couple pop up and they always seem to be smaller frames. Hoping to come across a taller one if they even made one. Congrats!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2019)

A few similar bikes with variations


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 6, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> A few similar bikes with variations




Are those all Crown-badged, Mike?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2019)

decotriumph said:


> Are those all Crown-badged, Mike?



The first is Adlake, but could have been swapped out. The others I'm not sure of. Most of those pics were taken off the Crown FB page. I saw you posted your new finds there. I'd take a peek

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/teens-crown-truss-bridge.123550/


----------

